
Building React Applications with Idiomatic Redux - aleem
https://egghead.io/courses/building-react-applications-with-idiomatic-redux
======
acemarke
Dan's videos are a fantastic introduction to Redux, and the Redux docs are
extremely well written as well. For those looking for additional resources, I
keep a big list of high-quality React and Redux tutorials and articles over at
[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links). Specifically
intended to be a great starting point for someone trying to learn the
ecosystem. I've also added articles on a number of advanced and related topics
as well (Functional Programming concepts in plain English, React performance
tips, Webpack tutorials, etc).

------
blackoil
Dan's original Redux videos are one of the finest tutorials I have seen. While
the underlying concept is also simple and intuitive, after 100 mins of video,
you get a very indepth understanding of th arch, problems it solves and how to
use it in real life. Awesome

------
sotojuan
The React community is very lucky to have Dan as a member and "thought
leader". Extremely humble, responsive, helpful, and a fine teacher!

~~~
szensius
Couldn't agree with this more. I wrote a blog post about my frustrations with
Redux and he took the time to not only respond to my post but spent an hour
with me on Skype helping me figure out the issues with my application. Really
awesome guy.

------
eterm
Thanks for these, I look forward to them especially if they are a similar
quality to the previous introduction to redux videos.

And this for me is perfect timing, I'm about to lead a team into a react/redux
front-end project.

